# Freezing



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Just picked up a bag of archangel. I don't want to use it yet I want to freeze it. Never froze coffee before is there any rules I should follow to get most out of the beans?


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't personally freeze my beans but from what I've read, freeze them as soon as you possibly can, vacuum pack them if possible and deep freeze them, preferably in a chest freezer.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Benjijames28 said:


> Just picked up a bag of archangel. I don't want to use it yet I want to freeze it. Never froze coffee before is there any rules I should follow to get most out of the beans?


Personally if I wasn't planning on using them any time soon I would degas then (leave them in pack they came in) for a week or so.

Then vacuum seal, and freeze.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't have a vacuum sealer so what I do with 250g bags is squeeze the gas out, tape the one way valve, give it double wrap with cling film and tuck in the freezer. With 1kg bags, I collect glass jars (jam/mayo/whatever ones, around 300ml) and fill them with beans, screw the lid on tight, note with marker and in the freezer they go.


----------



## nonickch (Mar 27, 2017)

I've been wondering about this myself. I recently setup an experiment with vacuum sealing and deep-freezing, but unfortunately my equipment and technique add too much variation to get any meaningful results. Anyone aware of an extended discussion/experiment/publication regarding this?

I'm aware of the sci. reports "paper" regarding particle distribution when grinding frozen, but that doesn't address things like everyday freezing use: How does time tick for the coffee, various packing styles (bag or rigid container), any general tips etc.

As far as vacuum sealers go, they're dirt cheap and quite helpful for general kitchen/household use. They're going for about 50 quid or so (amazon), plus ~10p a bag.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

nonickch said:


> I've been wondering about this myself. I recently setup an experiment with vacuum sealing and deep-freezing, but unfortunately my equipment and technique add too much variation to get any meaningful results. Anyone aware of an extended discussion/experiment/publication regarding this?
> 
> I'm aware of the sci. reports "paper" regarding particle distribution when grinding frozen, but that doesn't address things like everyday freezing use: How does time tick for the coffee, various packing styles (bag or rigid container), any general tips etc.
> 
> As far as vacuum sealers go, they're dirt cheap and quite helpful for general kitchen/household use. They're going for about 50 quid or so (amazon), plus ~10p a bag.


The only tips I have are on general home freezing principles. You'll invariably get better results freezing a large, thin package instead of a block. The increased surface area will allow the contents to freeze quicker reducing the likelyhood of freezerburn.


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

I've stopped freezing in general although I did pull some Extract Guji Gigesa from the freezer the other day which were still delicious.

One tip I got from mountaineer in Canada who used this method for everything from cereal to pants, put things in a freezer bag then use a straw to suck out the air and carefully tie off.

Not as good as a vacuum contraption but you can get decent results.


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

As I understand it the event is moisture.

I've got 2 kilo bags of beans that are currently offgassing. When I'm ready to start using them, I am intending to open one of them, and with the other simply seal the valve with tape and place in the freezer.

Do I really need to be worrying about moisture that is already inside the bag?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes! Moisture is moisture - you want to minimise the gasses surrounding the beans and they will contain moisture that will precipitate as the temperature drops.

Whatever the method - remove as much of the gasses surrounding the beans as possible.

A vacuum sealer is a superb purchase and well worth the price - once you have one you can then freeze small portions sufficient for three days or so at a time - you then always have fresh beans at all times - freeze at 10 or so days past roast, then open up and use effectively between 10 and 13 days post roast.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Same here I vacuum seal after degassing then freeze


----------

